# Beach cart



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

Where can I find plans to make my own surf fishing cart:fishing::beer:


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Honestly I get a chuckle out of posts like this. I simply typed in "fishing cart plans" to Google. Found exactly what you are looking for. So I have to ask....


----------



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't find anything I like on Google.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

pa said:


> I can't find anything I like on Google.


Wha........


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

FORMUFIT PVC Fishing cart is the first thing that pops up on Google when you type in "fishing cart plans". At least it did on mine anyway. Not a bad looking cart for the planks if you don't mind working with pvc. Wouldn't try dragging it through the sand....unless you put some wheeleez's on it! 

R/D


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Check out the patent.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Made two. Ok, but too heavy. I need to lift in and out of a boat. Ended up buying one. Would have saved a lot of money had I done that to start with. Good luck - glenn


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

RoryGoggin said:


> Check out the patent.


I use a 5 gallon drywall bucket.

I decided against patenting the "business Process" of using a 5 gallon drywall bucket, as I want the masses to be able to use my invention which I invented when 5 gallon Drywall buckets first came out and construction workers like myself were the only ones with access to them.

Feel free to use my invention.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Garboman - gonna age you. Remember the pre-plastic metal 5 gal buckets? I used 5 gal buckets for a long time and they worked fine till I had to get a cart to transport beer! warm water soon - glenn


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I made one about 30 years ago before you really ever seen any around. I just penciled one up on paper and decided how much pvc pipe and elbows and connectors I needed and built it. I have an aluminum one now.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Just buy one, you are gonna spend 50-75$on parts(wheels,glue,pvc,time, axle ,plans some cost money etc)making one the right way out of cheap pvc that's the sun gonna make brittle in time and break plus a day or two to make and god know how much time hunting down parts. Plus you will never be able to resell it and get any money back.When you could have gone to work and made money to buy a steel or alumniun one,then after your done with it you can resell and recoup your money.They have steel ones now for $100 or less. You can buy used one on craiglist for $50-100 .I do all the time and resell them.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Buying one is definitely cheaper in the end. If you shop at Lowes the hardware will cost you at least $60 alone. If you're going to use it on sand I recommend one with the wheeleez balloon tires. Wheeleez have bearings the orange one's do not . Big difference , worth the price if you use it a lot.


----------



## GoHeels (Dec 29, 2015)

Just built one myself recently out of PVC about $45 in parts. Plus some harbor freight wheels (4.99 each). 
I just drew up the plans myself based on size I needed and could fit in my jeep. 
probably could have bought a used one for same price but i was bored and need a project.
ill try to post up some pics.


----------



## GoHeels (Dec 29, 2015)

I have more as far as step by step but you get the idea pretty basic, just PVC joints, and cut pipes to dimensions you want. Made the Handle swing up and down to fold or adjust angles. Gonna add a dry box as well for phone, keys etc. I Figure PVC would be lighter than wood so easy to load, and light on sand. Again easyier and cheper to buy a used one but if you got the time waiting on warmer weather go for it.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

GoHeels, 

Nice looking cart! I see you didn't use a straight axle for your wheels but mounted them individually on each side. Can you post a close up of the wheel mount? I'm curios as to how it looks and worked out so far. 

R/D


----------



## GoHeels (Dec 29, 2015)

No particular mount. Just Drilled out the PVC T joint and hammered a big washer into middle, just a 5" grade 8 hex bolt through one side, through the washer in middle and out other. The wheel itself has internal sleeves/barrings that allow it to rotate freely. Also put a small screw into all the key joints ontop of contact cement.
I doubt it will old an extreme amount of weight, but a 1Olbs tackle bag, 20 lbs of ice, and 10gal live bait bucket, cast net, is about all I take.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Sounds like it totes enough! Thanks for the pic, you did a good job. I have one sitting downstairs that I started working on this past summer and never found the time to finish it up. Didn't really need it that bad, was just wanting something to piddle with in my spare time. 

R/D


----------



## GoHeels (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks, Btw noticed your in Washington, nc. I used to live there for a few years off Tranters creek. Still got family there, any stripers biting up that way ?


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I would go buy one. I have Reels on Wheels and it is great. My brother made his out of PVC and it is nice but it took time to build plus materials cost . If you add in his time and materials, he has as much in his as I have in mine.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

There are a few still biting around here. Tranters Creek can hold some nice fish! Been meaning to get up there in my kayak but haven't had the time lately.

R/D


----------



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice looking cart Go Wheels. I am going to put tires on mine off the front of a lawn tractor


----------

